# Medical supplies (ostomy products)



## KrishnaMurphy (11 mo ago)

I am looking for the best supplier of Coloplast ostomy products for delivery in Mexico; found one thread from 10 years ago. If you have more current information I would be thankful. All the best to everyone, and TIA!


----------



## KrishnaMurphy (11 mo ago)

UPDATE:

I had been trying to no avail to purchase or get a referral through the Mexican distributor I found listed for my favored brand of supplies. Language barrier was quite significant in my case, it would have helped to get some support sooner. I did find some availability via Amazon.com.mx, and it looks like I might succeed with eBay as well. I think it's best to choose an expedited delivery option, as I did, because the delay was ONLY 9 days on the first thing I got!

My address in the tourist trap of Ixtapa was WAY too long for the form field, but I got the rest in a second "delivery remarks" field. NONE of which mattered, ultimately, because the driver called my cellphone (it's quite helpful to have a Mexican number!) to ask where to deliver it. Since I was at my favorite cafe, and I am friends with the the bilingual owner who was there, I imposed upon him to make arrangements for me, and I had my package delivered to the cafe in less than 1 hour!

Another good thing is that I found some stuff at the Farmacia associated with the hospital in the larger city nearby, Zihuatanejo. I feel confident that the situation in larger cities, like Acapulco, would be even better. What they have here is one-piece bags, which are not ideal for me, and the price was excessive, but it's great to have a "backup option" if the delivery of what I ordered is not as good for the next items, and the "emergency only" stuff I have with me runs out before it's here.



KrishnaMurphy said:


> I am looking for the best supplier of Coloplast ostomy products for delivery in Mexico; found one thread from 10 years ago. If you have more current information I would be thankful. All the best to everyone, and TIA!


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

Could you tell us what delivery service you used and were there any surprises? Did the sender fill out the customs form correctly? 9 days is very fast, how much did it cost?


----------



## KrishnaMurphy (11 mo ago)

Apologies, I think I got confused on the "9 days" thing - apparently it only took 6 days, counting both day of ordering and day of receiving! Which is actually comparable to delivery in the USA.

I used the Amazon standard delivery, with the extra-cost expediting option, I believe. The order was entered in their system on 13 April with expected delivery of 20 April and received right in the middle of the big Easter holiday weekend, 18 April. I got notified of the shipping event taking place the same day it was ordered, possibly because I used the "pay at Oxxo in cash" option to facilitate that transaction as soon as I possibly could.

I imagine the customs forms must have been properly filled out, given the evidence. And the big surprise was, it all worked well despite my anticipating trouble all those days.



Takingiteasy said:


> Could you tell us what delivery service you used and were there any surprises? Did the sender fill out the customs form correctly? 9 days is very fast, how much did it cost?


----------

